# Waiting



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

View from my front door. My furry girls waiting for Buster the cat to show his tail. That would be Jim's feet so don't mind them!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Are they welcoming Buster home or are they looking forward to chase something?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

They act like they want to just tear him up, but when I open the door to him, they run away! They're quite comical!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Are they welcoming Buster home or are they looking forward to chase something?


Buster is a tomcat that only weighs around 15-20 lbs.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow. Big cat! I'm glad I have a dog again that is not a terrier and won't make a dash to grab a chicken. I think my poodle would be running out there and look for food (in a bowl)


----------

